# GunSmith In Middle Georgia who can Jewel a Bolt



## deputydeer (Aug 30, 2016)

I am looking for a gunsmith in Middle Georgia who can Jewel a Savage 110 bolt.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 30, 2016)

why don't you do it yourself?

take a pencil with a good eraser on it.  Chuck it in a drill press.  Disassemble the bolt. Put a little fine valve grinding compound on the eraser.  Turn on the drill press and mash the pencil against the bolt in the pattern you wish to put on the bolt.  Refresh the valve grinding compound as needed to keep the desired look.  Clean the bolt well and re-oil and reassemble the bolt


----------



## deputydeer (Aug 30, 2016)

I would try it but don't own a drill press and time is the next issue but who know always need moor tools


----------

